# My Fire Red Cherry Shrimps



## tobalman (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi

Here are some pictures of the females Fire Red Cherry Shrimps. I only select to breed the females without the white line on the back. Here is the resolve after two years working on them.

Enjoy.

Solid Red Female










Deeper Red Female









Neon Red Female


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Photos!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice cherries...


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

you selling some?

and how much?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice colour.
what type of lens are you using?


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice shrimps and photos. I'd be interested too if you have some for sale.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Very nice colour.
> what type of lens are you using?


look like a macro lens. Nice clear shot.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow. Never saw them that red before


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow.. that's seriously fire red! 2 years of work is well worth it now!


----------



## Fishes Need Love Too (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW your shrimp looks great!
makes me want to eat some lobster now


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome shots on some great shrimps!~~ Drool~


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Awesome shots on some great shrimps!~~ Drool~


HOLLY batman you are still awake LOL!!!

Those are nice RCS indeed!!!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

you must have boil these shrimp first then put it back in the tank and take picture, that's why its so red  j/k. Is it hard for to take care of shrimp tank? I got 20g empty right now.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

What do you feed them to gice them such rich colour?
What are you using to bring up your calcium also?
very nice


----------



## tobalman (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Very nice Photos!


Thank you for your kind words.



MananaP said:


> Nice cherries...


Thank you for your kind words.



GreenGanja said:


> you selling some?
> 
> and how much?


Nah only 10% of their shrimplets females turn out like these. So far I only have 25 like these in my tank. I wish they could breed a lot more so I could sale some too.



Adz1 said:


> Very nice colour.
> what type of lens are you using?


I'm using a Tamron 90mm Macro lens 1:1.



lotus said:


> Very nice shrimps and photos. I'd be interested too if you have some for sale.


Thank you for your kind words.



hondas3000 said:


> look like a macro lens. Nice clear shot.


Yep, thank you for your kind words.



CloudySky said:


> Wow. Never saw them that red before


Thank you for your kind words.



eternity302 said:


> wow.. that's seriously fire red! 2 years of work is well worth it now!


Thank you for your kind words.



Fishes Need Love Too said:


> WOW your shrimp looks great!
> makes me want to eat some lobster now


Me too. LOL I have craving eveyday when I look at them.



shaobo said:


> Awesome shots on some great shrimps!~~ Drool~


Thank you for your kind words.



MananaP said:


> HOLLY batman you are still awake LOL!!!
> 
> Those are nice RCS indeed!!!


Thank you for your kind words.



hondas3000 said:


> you must have boil these shrimp first then put it back in the tank and take picture, that's why its so red  j/k. Is it hard for to take care of shrimp tank? I got 20g empty right now.


Thank you for your kind words. They very easy to take care just, weekly water change 20% from tap with water conditioning. temp maintain at 78Deg F. That's it.



gimlid said:


> What do you feed them to gice them such rich colour?
> What are you using to bring up your calcium also?
> very nice


Thank you for your kind words. I feed them mainly New life cichlid formular and sometime spirulina flake. I use tap water directly, I don't have to do anything to bring up the calcium.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Only 2 of my females dont have a white stripe on their back.....


Nice Shrimp BTW...realy jealous


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, your RCS are a lot more red than mine. I may have to try some selective breeding myself now haha.


----------



## tobalman (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Only 2 of my females dont have a white stripe on their back.....
> 
> Nice Shrimp BTW...realy jealous


Thank you, yes, you could select those females and keep working on them.

Have fun



wsl said:


> Wow, your RCS are a lot more red than mine. I may have to try some selective breeding myself now haha.


Thank you.


----------

